# New KitchenAid Pasta Press



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Since I love being enabled, as well as being an enabler, I have to share this information with any and all of you who love to make pasta. KitchenAid now has a pasta press for making small and large macaroni, bucatini (thick hollow tubes), spaghetti, fusilli (corkscrews) and rigatoni (short ribbed tubes). This attachment is sold exclusively at Williams-Sonoma for the time being, so here's a link.



I've been making my own pasta for years, and have the pasta rollers and cutters for my KA mixer, but don't like the pasta plates that go with my food grinder attachment. This new press looks awesome, and there's a video available so that you can see how the press works. (I make semolina and whole wheat pasta, as well as regular pasta, and know that I'd use this frequently.)

I don't have this yet, as I've decided to be prudent and actually plan for the purchase in my budget. I'm eagerly awaiting my purchase of it, though.

Just had to share!

_fixed the link & added pic_


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I have KA's pasta rollers too and only used a couple times. I'm going to check this out since I'm going to the mall soon. Where can I find the video to see how this work?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I thought I saw the video at Williams-Sonoma's website, but it's not there. There is a video of rigatoni being made with the attachment at this URL:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf1lGT3ukGk

It looks awesome!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Here are some videos from the KA headquarters (made last year when the prototype was shown):

http://s121.photobucket.com/albums/o230/bedkin/2008%20KAC%20trip/Pasta%20extruder%20prototype/?action=view&current=DSCN2869.flv

http://s121.photobucket.com/albums/o230/bedkin/2008%20KAC%20trip/Pasta%20extruder%20prototype/?action=view&current=DSCN2871.flv

http://s121.photobucket.com/albums/o230/bedkin/2008%20KAC%20trip/Pasta%20extruder%20prototype/?action=view&current=DSCN2872.flv

Someone compared using this to playing with Playdough and using the extruders in some of the play sets.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

It is BEYOND awesome.  My wife got it for her birthday, and we used it for the first time this past weekend, making rigatoni.  It's super easy to use, cleans up easily, and makes great pasta with very minimal work.

We already had the rollers (every one except the poorly-reviewed ravioli), and loved them, but the extruder is so much simpler that it'll get substantially more use.  You can crank out a double-batch of pasta in about 15 minutes--5 minutes to mix the dough, then 10 more (at least a half hour later) to actually extrude and cut.  Couldn't be simpler.

One important thing that's called out in the manual that definitely needs to be heeded is the need to stop for an hour after extruding 2 batches worth.  My wife's 525-watt monster mixer didn't strain much, but I can see how the smaller ones might struggle and overheat if you push it too far.  But beyond that, the attachment itself gets very hot from the torque put through its gear drive, and needs time to to cool down.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link Cindy. Looks good. I think I'll get one.  

I was wondering if it is easy to clean and geko answered my question. Thanks


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I will be reading her quite often as people review it-- I would love to make holey noodles


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Enabler.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you mix the pasta dough in the KitchenAid or do you need to do that in a food processor?

L


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Do you mix the pasta dough in the KitchenAid or do you need to do that in a food processor?


We used to do it in the food processor, but this time we did it in the mixer, and it was much easier. Took a minute or two to clean the sticky dough off the beater, but it worked out quite well, and I didn't have to knead it by hand quite as much as we usually do.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

geko29 said:


> We used to do it in the food processor, but this time we did it in the mixer, and it was much easier. Took a minute or two to clean the sticky dough off the beater, but it worked out quite well, and I didn't have to knead it by hand quite as much as we usually do.


Ah, okay. Do you have a recipe? I know it's just eggs, flour, and oil (or maybe not even eggs) but it would be helpful for proportions.

How much does the pasta press cost?

L


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I used the recipe that came on the back of the bag of Semolina flower, but there are recipes in the instruction manual as well. Off the top of my head, I think it was something like 2 cups of flour (we used half semolina and half all-purpose), 2 eggs, 1 teaspoon of oil and 2 tablespoons of water. I can check on that next week, but I'm heading out of town shortly, so can't look it up now.

The kit is $180, and it's only available from Williams Sonoma right now. I suspect Amazon will have it in 4-6 months.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MeganW said:


> Enabler.


I know. I don't own one yet, though, which is unbelievable to me. Have been holding off for awhile, but the urge to get it is just about to win out. Although I love pasta, I just want to make some and share it with my friends and family. It looks like SO much fun!!! You should check out the videos that I linked to in a previous message. Given my penchant for making just about everything from scratch, I can't wait to try this thing out. Maybe I'll have one by the time you and Kelli come home!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I went Williams Sonoma today. They are out of stock. They said they might have it in the end of the month.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Based on the youtube video, I will pick up one of these.... I have the original pasta press for the mixer, and I used it a few times, but it was horrid. The last time I used it, I guess the dough wasn't right, and the poor mixer started to smoke.  

We love fresh pasta, and I love the idea of the tubular pastas.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I know. I don't own one yet, though, which is unbelievable to me. Have been holding off for awhile, but the urge to get it is just about to win out. Although I love pasta, I just want to make some and share it with my friends and family. It looks like SO much fun!!! You should check out the videos that I linked to in a previous message. Given my penchant for making just about everything from scratch, I can't wait to try this thing out. Maybe I'll have one by the time you and Kelli come home!


Um, Mom? I know what I want for my B-day or Christmas... (same thing practically) That's pretty cool...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MeganW said:


> Um, Mom? I know what I want for my B-day or Christmas... (same thing practically) That's pretty cool...


I think Kelli might want one, too. I know that's what I'm asking for. (Aren't you proud of me for not buying one yet? It's killing me to wait, but so far, so good. If I give in before Christmas, you'll be the first or second to know.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I think Kelli might want one, too. I know that's what I'm asking for. (Aren't you proud of me for not buying one yet? It's killing me to wait, but so far, so good. If I give in before Christmas, you'll be the first or second to know.


I'm very proud of you!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow!! Neat.  
I already have the Popeil Pasta machine with a bunch of dies.  But this looks cool.  DH will kill me if I get one more Kitchen item.  My sister in law always tells me that IF I should meet my demise before her:  she is putting a kitchen gadget in my coffin...lol.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> Wow!! Neat.
> I already have the Popeil Pasta machine with a bunch of dies. But this looks cool. DH will kill me if I get one more Kitchen item. My sister in law always tells me that IF I should meet my demise before her: she is putting a kitchen gadget in my coffin...lol.


That's funny! A year or two for Christmas my now-husband gave my mom (Cindy416) an apron that reads: "The chef who dies with the most gadgets wins" -- I love it!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Always wanted to make my own pasta, and that looks like a good solution.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MeganW said:


> That's funny! A year or two for Christmas my now-husband gave my mom (Cindy416) an apron that reads: "The chef who dies with the most gadgets wins" -- I love it!


I love it, too!!! (And the sentiment is so "me.")


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> That's funny! A year or two for Christmas my now-husband gave my mom (Cindy416) an apron that reads: "The chef who dies with the most gadgets wins" -- I love it!


My whole family calls me "Stewart" or "Stewie" as in: Martha. I've gotten used to it. Even the out of state relatives call me Martha.

I guess when you even have a gizmo that "picks pickles" out of the jar: you earn the title.

Cindy: Love the apron saying. My mother in law calls me the gadget lady.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> My whole family calls me "Stewart" or "Stewie" as in: Martha. I've gotten used to it. Even the out of state relatives call me Martha.
> 
> I guess when you even have a gizmo that "picks pickles" out of the jar: you earn the title.
> 
> Cindy: Love the apron saying. My mother in law calls me the gadget lady.


A pickle picker I have one, too! (surprise, surprise)

My friends and family don't have a cooking related nickname for me (as far as I know...), but they know how much I loved Julia Child, so I get lots of references to her. As far as Martha is concerned, I have to admit that I can identify with her love of making weird foods from scratch rather than just buying them in the store. I make my own crackers, cheese, bagels, etc. Mom taught me to love to cook, so the sky's the limit as far as gadgets and experimentation go.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> A pickle picker I have one, too! (surprise, surprise)


You have a pickle picker? I'm not at all surprised, but I don't think I've ever seen it!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG...and I thought I was the only pickle picker person...lol.  The bad thing in all of this is that:  I'm always the first one on everyone's "INVITE" list for Pampered Chef, Tupperware...etc type parties.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> OMG...and I thought I was the only pickle picker person...lol. The bad thing in all of this is that: I'm always the first one on everyone's "INVITE" list for Pampered Chef, Tupperware...etc type parties.


I used to get invited to all of those parties, but no one around here has Tupperware parties any more, and I only get hit up about Pampered Chef once a year or so.


----------

